# Non voglio giudicare



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive (come nel reale si dice) questa frase: non voglio giudicare.
Ma perché?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Giudichiamo tutto: se il maglioncino che vogliamo prendere è di buona qualità, se quello che indossa l'amica le sta bene, se il vicino è simpatico o stronzo, se la canzone apena sentita è di nostro gradimento.
Perché mai non dovremmo giudicare i comportamenti altrui?
Se uno/a scrive qui che è sposato/a da poco, è senza figli, e cerca il modo migliore di tradire ...beh io giudico questo comportamento indecente.
Poi la persona potrà avere le sue ragioni ed essere una poveretta, come ognuno di noi, un essere umano misero in cerca di conforto.
Ma il comportamento lo giudico, eccome.
Dire "non giudico" mi suona malissimo come se comportarsi con lealtà e sincerità fosse lo stesso di ingannare e imbrogliare...


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive (come nel reale si dice) questa frase: non voglio giudicare.
> Ma perché?
> 
> 
> ...


alla stessa maniera io potrei giudicare indecente verso se stesso chi si ostina a rimanere fedele quando dentro di se sente il desiderio di tradire.
dire che una persona che tradisce è un essere umano misero mi sembra un insulto immotivato.


Io non voglio giudicare, preferisco dare un mio parere personale ma mai un giudizio. Non sono così sicuro di sapere dove sia la virtù, beato chi lo è.

PS : per alcuni, la musica di Mozart suona malissimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> alla stessa maniera* io potrei giudicare indecente verso se stesso chi si ostina a rimanere fedele quando dentro di se sente il desiderio di tradire.*
> *dire che una persona che tradisce è un essere umano misero mi sembra un insulto immotivato.*
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi...hai giudicato.
Tutti giudichiamo.

Essere umano misero era riferito ad ognuno ...siamo tutti miseri.


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Aprile 2009)

P/R, mi permetto d'aggiungere una cosa che mi tocca in prima persona.
Spesso mi son sentito dire: 'Questo è un tuo giudizio' davanti a verità che io, per mia natura 'spiaccico' in faccia senza troppe misure. Molte persone confondono verità da giudizi: le prime sono le cose come stanno; i secondi sono pareri personali.
Air


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi...hai giudicato.
> Tutti giudichiamo.
> 
> Essere umano misero era riferito ad ognuno ...siamo tutti miseri.


eh no, carissima, ho usato il condizionale ho detto " potrei giudicare" non ho detto " giudico " 

	
	
		
		
	


	





hai ragione, siamo tutti miseri, ma non perchè tradiamo, ma perchè siamo esseri umani, che ci piaccia o no.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, mi permetto d'aggiungere una cosa che mi tocca in prima persona.
> Spesso mi son sentito dire: 'Questo è un tuo giudizio' davanti a verità che io, per mia natura 'spiaccico' in faccia senza troppe misure. Molte persone confondono verità da giudizi: le prime sono le cose come stanno; i secondi sono pareri personali.
> Air


è vero dire che 2 più due fa 4 è una verità, però ricordo una dimostrazione matematica in cui si dimostrava che potrebbe anche fare 5.

quindi, la verità non è mai una cosa assoluta, spesso, definiamo verità quella che la nostra mente ci spaccia per tale, ma non è detto che sia quella vera.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, mi permetto d'aggiungere una cosa che mi tocca in prima persona.
> Spesso mi son sentito dire: 'Questo è un tuo giudizio' davanti a verità che io, per mia natura 'spiaccico' in faccia senza troppe misure. Molte persone confondono verità da giudizi: le prime sono le cose come stanno; i secondi sono pareri personali.
> Air


I fatti sono fatti, l'interpretazione implica un giudizio ed è inevitabile.
Non so perché si dovrebbe fingere di non darlo.
Ovvio che i giudizi vengono dati in base a parametri che in gran parte sono opinabili.

Ma la questione che ponevo era: *perché fingere di non dare giudizi.* Perché essere così relativisti di facciata? Ognuno di noi poi compie delle scelte in base a delle valutazioni, delle previsioni, dei giudizi sulle situazioni, azioni e conseguenze.
Dire "non do giudizi" mi sembra volersi attribuire un'importanza che non si ha. Non è che il giudizio di chicchessia abbia delle conseguenze ..resta un'opinione. Mi sembra che sia esprimere indifferenza o non prendere una posizione per ...salvaguardarsi dal giudizio altrui.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I fatti sono fatti, l'interpretazione implica un giudizio ed è inevitabile.
> Non so perché si dovrebbe fingere di non darlo.
> Ovvio che i giudizi vengono dati in base a parametri che in gran parte sono opinabili.
> 
> ...


è esattamente il contrario, non dare giudizi è non sentirsi per nulla importanti.

forse si decide di non darli proprio perchè, come dici tu è "  Ovvio che i giudizi vengono dati in base a parametri che in gran parte sono opinabili "


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è esattamente il contrario, non dare giudizi è non sentirsi per nulla importanti.
> 
> forse si decide di non darli proprio perchè, come dici tu è " Ovvio che i giudizi vengono dati in base a parametri che in gran parte sono opinabili "


 Questo non ti sembra un giudizio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2009)

Si confonde esprimere giudizi con esprimere giudizi negativi.
Infatti nessuno dice a chi gli racconta "ho preso tre lauree" non voglio giudicare, ma lo dice a chi dice "non ho finito le medie"...


----------



## Old amarax (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive (come nel reale si dice) questa frase: non voglio giudicare.
> Ma perché?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Credo che si dica per non esprimerci dicendo hai sbagliato o hai fatto bene. Affermazioni precise...chiaro che se io mi comporto in un modo diverso "giudico" sbagliato il comportamento riferito.
E' comunque un modo per lasciare il dialogo aperto considerando che il comportamento , se sbagliato, non coinvolge me in prima persona.

Non so se sono stata chiara...


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo non ti sembra un giudizio?


non è un giodizio, è una mia visione della cosa.
Io non mi sento di dire che una persona si stà comportando bene oppure male, che è sciocca o indecente, etc etc. 
non lo faccio perchè non mi reputo così importante per poterlo fare.
nonmi sembra un giudizio. 

PS : uè, ma non è che tu ed io ci stiamo ingrippando con questa storia del dare giudizi ? o forse sono io che la vedo così dopo il barbaresco che ho bevuto  ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Credo che si dica per non esprimerci dicendo hai sbagliato o hai fatto bene. Affermazioni precise...chiaro che se io mi comporto in un modo diverso "giudico" sbagliato il comportamento riferito.
> E' comunque un modo per lasciare il dialogo aperto considerando che il comportamento , se sbagliato, non coinvolge me in prima persona.
> 
> Non so se sono stata chiara...


 Sei stata chiara, ma lo si dice quando il giudizio è implicitamente negativo.
Oppure perché il giudizio è di comprensione, se non proprio positivo, e non si vuole esprimerlo apertamente.
Per questo mi sembra  un'espressione assurda.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Credo che si dica per non esprimerci dicendo hai sbagliato o hai fatto bene. Affermazioni precise...chiaro che se io mi comporto in un modo diverso "giudico" sbagliato il comportamento riferito.
> E' comunque un modo per lasciare il dialogo aperto considerando che il comportamento , se sbagliato, non coinvolge me in prima persona.
> 
> Non so se sono stata chiara...


ecco, è questo che volevo dire, grazie per averlo detto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





azz, lo sapevo, ma ho un debole per il barbaresco con la carne


----------



## Old amarax (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei stata chiara, ma lo si dice quando il giudizio è implicitamente negativo.
> Oppure perché il giudizio è di comprensione, se non proprio positivo, e non si vuole esprimerlo apertamente.
> Per questo mi sembra un'espressione assurda.


 
A pensarci bene lo è...forse non ce ne sono nemmeno di più assurde!!


----------



## Old amarax (12 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ecco, è questo che volevo dire, grazie per averlo detto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lo fai respirare prima?


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *non è un giodizio, è una mia visione della cosa.*
> Io non mi sento di dire che una persona si stà comportando bene oppure male, che è sciocca o indecente, etc etc.
> non lo faccio perchè non mi reputo così importante per poterlo fare.
> nonmi sembra un giudizio.
> ...


che è a tutti gli effetti una valutazione, giudizio, di quella cosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Aprile 2009)

ogni volta che si esprime un'opinione si esprime un giudizio.
Quelli che s'incazzano mi fanno ridere...cazzo t'arrabbi per un giudizio di qualcuno?
se sei convinto di essere nel giusto e di fare la cosa che ritieni migliore te ne freghi dei giudizi.
Se invece c'hai il codone di paglia batti i piedini e accusi di dare giudizi.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo fai respirare prima?


eccome !, se non lo fai respirare almeno un po' non ne assapori il gusto.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che è a tutti gli effetti una valutazione, giudizio, di quella cosa.


sarà, ma in cuor mio non mi sento un giudice.
io vedo una leggera differenza fra una valutazione ed un giudizio.

detto ciò, non ti sembra che ci stiamo ingarbugliando in una questione che sà tanto di aria fritta ?

facciamo così, ognuno fa come meglio crede, 
io svincolo verso la strada del barolo ( dopo cena, un vero vino da meditazione )


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sarà, ma in cuor mio non mi sento un giudice.
> io vedo una leggera differenza fra una valutazione ed un giudizio.
> 
> detto ciò, non ti sembra che ci stiamo ingarbugliando in una questione che sà tanto di aria fritta ?
> ...


oscar, perchè (secondo me) e da come ha già detto bene persa, perchè si da una connotazione (in maniera inconsapevole o meno) negativa al giudizio.
Più che da meditazione, comunque, direi da coma vigile..


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ogni volta che si esprime un'opinione si esprime un giudizio.
> Quelli che s'incazzano mi fanno ridere...cazzo t'arrabbi per un giudizio di qualcuno?
> se sei convinto di essere nel giusto e di fare la cosa che ritieni migliore te ne freghi dei giudizi.
> Se invece c'hai il codone di paglia batti i piedini e accusi di dare giudizi.


anche perchè nessuno mi può giudicare, nemmeno tu...


----------



## Old sperella (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive (come nel reale si dice) questa frase: non voglio giudicare.
> Ma perché?


per non essere giudicati a nostra volta !


----------



## Old oscar (13 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> oscar, perchè (secondo me) e da come ha già detto bene persa, perchè si da una connotazione (in maniera inconsapevole o meno) negativa al giudizio.
> Più che da meditazione, comunque, direi da coma vigile..


si, se ti dico " la tua meglia è rossa, a te piace, lo so, a me non piace "

non penso che ti infastidisca

se invece ti dico " la tua maglia è rossa, sei uno stupido ad indossarla, a me non piace "

penso che ti infastidisca.

è la sensazione, in chi riceve un giudizio, che chi lo ha dato ne dia una connotazione negativa, che può provocare fastidio. 
Se si dà un giudizio senza impregnarlo di connotazioni negative ( o perlomeno senza trasmetterle in chi le riceve ) non penso che la cosa possa provocare fastidio.

questa seconda modalità però non è così comune, presumo.

PS: oltre una certa soglia il barolo può essere da coma vigile, mi consola il fatto che molti ottengono lo stesso effetto senza neppure assaggiarlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 ( battuta riferita sui generis e non ai frequentatori di questo forum, sia chiaro )


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive (come nel reale si dice) questa frase: non voglio giudicare.
> Ma perché?
> 
> 
> ...


Ognuno ha il diritto di vivere come crede. Posso dire io non lo farei, ma non partire dal presupposto che sia sbagliato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Credo che si dica per non esprimerci dicendo hai sbagliato o hai fatto bene. Affermazioni precise...chiaro che se io mi comporto in un modo diverso "giudico" sbagliato il comportamento riferito.
> E' comunque un modo per lasciare il dialogo aperto *considerando che il comportamento , se sbagliato, non coinvolge me in prima persona*.
> 
> Non so se sono stata chiara...





MK ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il diritto di vivere come crede. Posso dire io non lo farei, ma *non partire dal presupposto che sia sbagliato*.


Non si giudica (ovvero si giudica, ma non si esprime il giudizio) quel che danneggia un altro e non me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare assurdo mentire per farsi credere ciò che non si è.
> Il passato fa parte della persona di oggi ma l'uomo/donna con cui ti rapporti non ha diritto di giudicarlo.
> Il mio uomo mi ha detto subito che era stato con molte donne e non per vantarsi. E da subito abbiamo compreso quanto fosse reciprocamente importante il sesso.
> Ciò nonostante è capitato pure di dormire insieme e di non farlo, o che lui mi dicesse che quello che gli interessava era stare con me e frequentare me e poteva rinuciare al resto se fosse stata la mia scelta....





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'uomo o la donna con cui ti rapporti giudica eccome il passato!
> Lo giudica e lo comprende e lo giustifica, all'interno di un quadro valoriale, e considera che eventuali errori/tradimenti/superficialità/meschinerie non si riprodurranno nel presente e nel futuro.
> Ma altroché se lo giudica; tanto è vero che non tutti i tipi di passato sarebbero compresi e accettati.


Riporto da confessionale.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2009)

Ma poi come si andrebbe avanti senza giudicare.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si giudica (ovvero si giudica, ma non si esprime il giudizio) quel che danneggia un altro e non me.


Per me non è così, ho subito il tradimento ma cerco comunque di capirlo. Cambiamo continuamente.


----------



## Iago (13 Aprile 2009)

ma dipende dalla competenza di chi da' il giudizio, e poi dal modo...


avevo un Prof di disegno dal vero che era un vero maestro, molto bravo, però era uno stronzo incredibile...1 ora e 50 a leggersi il giornale, in 10 minuti faceva piangere tutti (fà schif, è tutt sbagliat, nun sai fà nient, ecc ecc) e se ne andava senza salutare...


mi ha traumatizzato e mi sono allontanato dal disegno


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> mi ha traumatizzato e mi sono allontanato dal disegno


Abbiamo avuto la stessa esperienza... in modo diverso ma mi sono allontanata anch'io per colpa del mio insegnante di disegno...


----------



## Iago (13 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Abbiamo avuto la stessa esperienza... in modo diverso ma mi sono allontanata anch'io per colpa del mio insegnante di disegno...



quelli sono bravissimi e solo per questo ti senti una schifezza, poi quello ti tratta da tale...è sicuro che avrai i dubbi a saper tenere la matita in mano, se me lo avesse detto qualcun'altro non avrebbe avuto peso.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma dipende dalla competenza di chi da' il giudizio, e poi dal modo...
> 
> 
> avevo un Prof di disegno dal vero che era un vero maestro, molto bravo, però era uno stronzo incredibile...1 ora e 50 a leggersi il giornale, in 10 minuti faceva piangere tutti (fà schif, è tutt sbagliat, nun sai fà nient, ecc ecc) e se ne andava senza salutare...
> ...


Probabilmente hai fatto bene ad allontanarti... conosco persone che a causa di un professore di disegno dal vero troppo buono hanno intrapreso la carriera di pittori... fallendo poi miseramente... pensano di essere geni incompresi... non hanno un briciolo di talento invece


----------



## Nordica (14 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive (come nel reale si dice) questa frase: non voglio giudicare.
> Ma perché?
> 
> 
> ...


il dire non voglio giudicare vuol dire che lo hanno già fatto!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

nordica ha detto:


> il dire non voglio giudicare vuol dire che lo hanno già fatto!


ciao nordica


----------



## Nordica (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao nordica


ciao cara! bello essere di nuovo tra voi!


----------



## Nordica (14 Aprile 2009)

*non essere giudicati*

questa volta sono stata dei miei suoceri e adesso mi giudicano!
perché ho detto la mia!
ma visto che loro parlano in dialetto stretto non ci capiamo.
io insistevo a fargli capire il mio pensiero, loro insistevano a non capire.
alla fine penso che la prossima volta mene starò zitta.
inutile parlare con chi non vuole ascoltare!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive (come nel reale si dice) questa frase: non voglio giudicare.
> Ma perché?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Concordo con te sul fatto che la propria *opinione* possa ed a volte debba essere espressa, non concordo riguardo al fatto che questa sia intesa come un *giudizio*.
L'espressione "non voglio giudicare", penso che normalmente non vada intesa come un lanciare il sasso e nescondere la mano, bensì come una rassicurazione nei confronti del destinatario delle proprie parole riguardo al fatto che in quel momento non è intenzione di chi parla di ergersi a giudice, bensì si tratta unicamente dell'espressione di un parere costruito sulla base di ciò che si conosce ed elaborato in funzione delle proprie convinzioni personali, quindi esternato con tutte le riserve del caso.
Nessuno può giudicare nessuno, per questo io non riconosco neppure un padreterno che abbia questo potere. Credere che ci sia qualcuno che possa giudicare chicchessia è spesso troppo comodo.
Io sottolineo spesso il  fatto che quanto dico è semplicemente un'opinione proprio per fugare ogni dubbio riguardo la mia posizione personale, che può considerarsi a vote al di sopra dei fatti conosciuti, ma mai al di sopra delle persone. Quando non lo dico confido nel fatto che chi mi legge od ascolta mi conosca e capisca.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Aprile 2009)

che si chiami opinone o giudizio poco mi importa, quando nn voglio dire la mia me ne sto zitto...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> che si chiami opinone o giudizio poco mi importa, quando nn voglio dire la mia me ne sto zitto...


Già, ma quando vuoi dirla che fai? Giudichi?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, ma quando vuoi dirla che fai? Giudichi?


ma è così sbagliato giudicare?


----------



## Nordica (14 Aprile 2009)

giudichiamo tutti giorni dentro di noi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è così sbagliato giudicare?


Giudicare in sè è sbagliato nel senso che senza alcun reale motivo chi giudica si mette al di sopra di chi è giudicato, ma questo non è ammissibile poichè al di sopra di qualcuno ci può essere solo qualcun altro che sia completamente privo di difetti (a parte me, non ne conosco altri).
Non si può giudicare non fosse altro che perchè la nostra conoscenza dei fatti altrui è sempre parziale, e ci è ignota la vera visione delle cose di chiunque altro, per quanto questo tenti di mostrarcela. Samo tutti troppo diversi un dall'altro perchè qualcuno possa davvero compenetrare la realtà altrui.
Farsi un'opinione, si, questo non solo è possibile, ma necessario, anzi, doveroso, ma con quel pizzico di umiltà che ci consenta di cambiare opinione allorché ci si dimostri che sbagliamo.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giudicare in sè è sbagliato nel senso che senza alcun reale motivo chi giudica si mette al di sopra di chi è giudicato, ma questo non è ammissibile poichè al di sopra di qualcuno ci può essere solo qualcun altro che sia completamente privo di difetti (a parte me, non ne conosco altri).
> Non si può giudicare non fosse altro che perchè la nostra conoscenza dei fatti altrui è sempre parziale, e ci è ignota la vera visione delle cose di chiunque altro, per quanto questo tenti di mostrarcela. Samo tutti troppo diversi un dall'altro perchè qualcuno possa davvero compenetrare la realtà altrui.
> Farsi un'opinione, si, questo non solo è possibile, ma necessario, anzi, doveroso, ma con quel pizzico di umiltà che ci consenta di cambiare opinione allorché ci si dimostri che sbagliamo.



Guarda che giudicare non e' condannare e chiudere il caso... non in questi frangenti.

Posso giudicare, ma posso anche giudicare male e tornare sui miei passi


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giudicare in sè è sbagliato nel senso che senza alcun reale motivo chi giudica si mette al di sopra di chi è giudicato, ma questo non è ammissibile poichè al di sopra di qualcuno ci può essere solo qualcun altro che sia completamente privo di difetti (a parte me, non ne conosco altri).
> Non si può giudicare non fosse altro che perchè la nostra conoscenza dei fatti altrui è sempre parziale, e ci è ignota la vera visione delle cose di chiunque altro, per quanto questo tenti di mostrarcela. Samo tutti troppo diversi un dall'altro perchè qualcuno possa davvero compenetrare la realtà altrui.
> Farsi un'opinione, si, questo non solo è possibile, ma necessario, anzi, doveroso, ma con quel pizzico di umiltà che ci consenta di cambiare opinione allorché ci si dimostri che sbagliamo.


il giudizio può non essere negativo (in quel caso è accettato e gradito?) ed è in base al nostro modo di essere e di ragionare che risulta semplicemente diverso da un altro, non necessariamente migliore.
Io non giudico dicendo che sono migliore o che il mio punto di vista è giusto, giudico in base ai miei parametri che per me ovviamente sono giusti.
E guarda che priva di difetti lo sono anch'io


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che giudicare non e' condannare e chiudere il caso... non in questi frangenti.
> 
> Posso giudicare, ma posso anche giudicare male e tornare sui miei passi


In questo caso permettimi di sottolineare la necessità di un uso corretto della nostra beneamata lingua.
Visto che esiste la parola opinione, forse è meglio usarla, quando si sa cosa significa giudizio. Il giudizio è espresso da un giudice, figura che si arroga il diritto di sancire, è qualcosa che si pone al di sopra di qualsiasi discutibilità, che permette perfino di emanare sanzioni. 
L'opinione, invece, può e ripeto deve essere espressa da chiunque proprio per permettere scambio di idee ed informazioni, e sulla base di questo lavoro produrre una crescita, una miglior comprensione comune.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il giudizio può non essere negativo (in quel caso è accettato e gradito?) ed è in base al nostro modo di essere e di ragionare che risulta semplicemente diverso da un altro, non necessariamente migliore.
> *Io non giudico dicendo che sono migliore o che il mio punto di vista è giusto, giudico in base ai miei parametri* che per me ovviamente sono giusti.
> E guarda che priva di difetti lo sono anch'io


Quindi non giudichi, esprimi un'opinione.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quindi non giudichi, esprimi un'opinione.


sottigliezze.
Se mangio un piatto e dico che è buono è un mio giudizio, non un 'opinione.
Stessa cosa se guardo un film..


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive (come nel reale si dice) questa frase: non voglio giudicare.
> Ma perché?
> 
> 
> ...


te l'appoggio poderosamente!!
pure io mi sforzo ma non riesco a non giudicare.
credo sia normale
però sto imparando a non esprimere se non richiesto il mio giudizio


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sottigliezze.
> Se mangio un piatto e dico che è buono è un mio giudizio, non un 'opinione.
> Stessa cosa se guardo un film..


Purtroppo troppe volte dimentichiamo che il nostro modo di esprimerci si riflette su quanto può essere compreso da chi ci ascolta.
La parola è già povero strumento per comunicare, credo quindi sia necessario, anzi indispensabile, farne quantomeno un uso corretto.
Sulla base di errate interpretazioni sono nati litigi, faide, guerre.
Si tratta inoltre di porre l'attenzione sullo stesso stato d'animo con il quale ci apprestiamo a considerare un argomento: l'uso di un'espressione piuttosto che un'altra può portare noi stessi prima ancora di chi ci ascolta ad una posizione non corretta.
Io faccio spesso questo esercizio: se analizzando i miei pensieri mi rendo conto che sto giudicando, tento di correggermi, mettermi in discussione, trasformando così un giudizio in un'opinione.


----------



## lale75 (14 Aprile 2009)

Concordo che esprimere giudizi è normale; di fronte ad una qualsiasi situazione abbiamo la nostra opinione che, volenti o nolenti, implica un giudizio. Poi è chiaro che posso dire"ognuno fa come crede" ma il mio giudizio su cosa sarebbe stato giusto o sbagliato fare in quella situazione resta


----------



## Iago (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> te l'appoggio poderosamente!!
> pure io mi sforzo ma non riesco a non giudicare.
> credo sia normale
> però sto imparando *a non esprimere se non richiesto il mio giudizio*



...il segreto sta' tutto qui!

anche perchè se richiesto...si innesca quel meccanismo che secondo me è fondamentale, cioè quello di dare valore e competenza a chi esprime il giudizio


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...il segreto sta' tutto qui!
> 
> anche perchè se richiesto...si innesca quel meccanismo che secondo me è fondamentale, cioè quello di dare valore e competenza a chi esprime il giudizio


una volta non riuscivo sai? mi pareva normale dare il mio parere, anche se non richiesto.
ora ho capito che solo se richiesto ha un valore, se no lascia il tempo che trova.
ciao iago passato bene la pasquetta?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

tutti saggi qua dentro


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutti saggi qua dentro


che rompicoglioni che sei sai??
perchè saggi? se mi chiedi un giudizio te lo do, se no me lo tengo per me


----------



## Iago (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> una volta non riuscivo sai? mi pareva normale dare il mio parere, anche se non richiesto.
> ora ho capito che solo se richiesto ha un valore, se no lascia il tempo che trova.
> ciao iago passato bene la pasquetta?



esatto, acquista valore solo se richiesto.


bene grazie, di te ho letto della emozionante sensazione di annegamento dei tuoi commensali a causa dell'aceto


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> esatto, acquista valore solo se richiesto.
> 
> 
> bene grazie, di te ho letto della emozionante sensazione di annegamento dei tuoi commensali a causa dell'aceto


racchi e incompetenti.
ma io me ne catafotto


----------



## Iago (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> racchi e incompetenti.
> ma io me ne catafotto



ah, anche io me ne strafotto...hanno criticato i più buoni carciofi arrostiti della storia, e io non avevo chiesto come li trovavano...mi bastavo io


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> alla stessa maniera io potrei giudicare indecente verso se stesso chi si ostina a rimanere fedele quando dentro di se sente il desiderio di tradire.
> dire che una persona che tradisce è un essere umano misero mi sembra un insulto immotivato.
> 
> 
> ...


già che siamo in tema ;
non ne posso più di questi giochetti che ribaltano valori di cui mi prendo la responsabilità di essere certa: la virtù sta nel fare il proprio dovere e nel rispetto degli altri.
sempre
poi, chi vuole seguire o creare aforismi a proprio uso e consumo lo faccia con serenità


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> già che siamo in tema ;
> non ne posso più di questi giochetti che ribaltano valori di cui mi prendo la responsabilità di essere certa: la virtù sta nel fare il proprio dovere e nel rispetto degli altri.
> sempre
> poi, chi vuole seguire o creare aforismi a proprio uso e consumo lo faccia con serenità


 appunto. se uno contravviene ad un contratto/patto alla cui base vi sono dei principi universalmente riconosciuti (e non li ripeto) si potranno anche prenderein considerazione attenuanti. resta la contravvenzione e le conseguenze del caso.
in definitiva, quindi, quoto.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Concordo con te sul fatto che la propria *opinione* possa ed a volte debba essere espressa, non concordo riguardo al fatto che questa sia intesa come un *giudizio*.
> L'espressione "non voglio giudicare", penso che normalmente non vada intesa come un lanciare il sasso e nescondere la mano, bensì come una rassicurazione nei confronti del destinatario delle proprie parole riguardo al fatto che in quel momento non è intenzione di chi parla di ergersi a giudice, bensì si tratta unicamente dell'espressione di un parere costruito sulla base di ciò che si conosce ed elaborato in funzione delle proprie convinzioni personali, quindi esternato con tutte le riserve del caso.
> *Nessuno può giudicare nessuno*, per questo io non riconosco neppure un padreterno che abbia questo potere. Credere che ci sia qualcuno che possa giudicare chicchessia è spesso troppo comodo.
> *Io sottolineo spesso il fatto che quanto dico è semplicemente un'opinione proprio per fugare ogni dubbio riguardo la mia posizione personale, che può considerarsi a vote al di sopra dei fatti conosciuti, ma mai al di sopra delle persone*. Quando non lo dico confido nel fatto che chi mi legge od ascolta mi conosca e capisca.


 Concordo pienamente. Una cosa è formarsi un'opinione, un'altra giudicare un altro essere umano. Chi lo fa si considera implicitamente migliore dell'altro, non c'è niente da fare. Crede di possedere una qualche verità rivelata. In fin dei conti, invece, è uno sfigato.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. Una cosa è formarsi un'opinione, un'altra giudicare un altro essere umano. Chi lo fa si considera implicitamente migliore dell'altro, non c'è niente da fare. Crede di possedere una qualche verità rivelata.* In fin dei conti, invece, è uno sfigato*.


 per un meccanismo crudele e perverso , dicendo questo ti autocandidi alla stessa tua definizione


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per un meccanismo crudele e perverso , dicendo questo ti autocandidi alla stessa tua definizione


Ne sono conscio, perchè lo siamo più o meno tutti. Ma non per il motivo che sottolinei tu. ll fatto è che mancando qualsiasi tipo di verità che non sia relativa, anche la mia soffre questa sorta di precarietà.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

Ma io sono superiore ad altri. Non e' colpa mia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. Una cosa è formarsi un'opinione, un'altra giudicare un altro essere umano. *Chi lo fa si considera implicitamente migliore dell'altro*, non c'è niente da fare. Crede di possedere una qualche verità rivelata. In fin dei conti, invece, è uno sfigato.


mi hai cercato? 
oh, se ti metto in imbarazzo per la mia perfezione dimmelo che cerco di regolarmi.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi hai cercato?
> oh, se ti metto in imbarazzo per la mia perfezione dimmelo che cerco di regolarmi.


 La perfezione non mi imbarazza mai... però regolati lo stesso


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

c'è qui righio....ve lo passo?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giudicare in sè è sbagliato nel senso che senza alcun reale motivo chi giudica si mette al di sopra di chi è giudicato, ma questo non è ammissibile poichè al di sopra di qualcuno ci può essere solo qualcun altro che sia completamente privo di difetti (a parte me, non ne conosco altri).
> Non si può giudicare non fosse altro che perchè la nostra conoscenza dei fatti altrui è sempre parziale, e ci è ignota la vera visione delle cose di chiunque altro, per quanto questo tenti di mostrarcela. Samo tutti troppo diversi un dall'altro perchè qualcuno possa davvero compenetrare la realtà altrui.
> Farsi un'opinione, si, questo non solo è possibile, ma necessario, anzi, doveroso, ma con quel pizzico di umiltà che ci consenta di cambiare opinione allorché ci si dimostri che sbagliamo.


che dirti ? 
avrei voluto scriverlo io questo post, lo hai fatto tu,.......grazie !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La perfezione non mi imbarazza mai... però regolati lo stesso


ok, cercherò di non strafare.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. Una cosa è formarsi un'opinione, un'altra giudicare un altro essere umano. Chi lo fa si considera implicitamente migliore dell'altro, non c'è niente da fare. Crede di possedere una qualche verità rivelata. In fin dei conti, invece, è uno sfigato.


Grazie Molti.
anche questo post è bellissimo.

 ( quasi quasi, me lo ricopio e me lo vendo per mio nei discorsi figo-filosofici che facciamo fra amici   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

dicesi discorsi figo-filosofici

quelli che si fanno al bar ( quello che frequento io, di tanto in tanto )
dove si parla di tutto, dalla creazione dell'universo al trapianto di capelli di un nuovo avventore.
Dalla diversità fra Mozart e Clementi alla nuova Golf, ma ogni discorso, qualsiasi discorso, si interrompe immediatamente appensa si vede una bella donna nelle vicinanze. L'interruzione dura qualche istante e poi, qualcuno di noi dice " di cosa stavamo parlando ? " 
e si scoppia a ridere tutti insieme.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Grazie Molti.
> anche questo post è bellissimo.
> 
> ( quasi quasi, me lo ricopio e me lo vendo per mio nei discorsi figo-filosofici che facciamo fra amici
> ...


quindi non è solo sul forum che hai problemi a usare parole tue?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dicesi discorsi figo-filosofici
> 
> quelli che si fanno al bar ( quello che frequento io, di tanto in tanto )
> dove si parla di tutto, dalla creazione dell'universo al trapianto di capelli di un nuovo avventore.
> ...


che combriccola di simpatiche canaglie!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dicesi discorsi figo-filosofici
> 
> quelli che si fanno al bar ( quello che frequento io, di tanto in tanto )
> dove si parla di tutto, dalla creazione dell'universo al trapianto di capelli di un nuovo avventore.
> ...


questa spiegazione ci voleva. graz... zz... z..... ....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi non è solo sul forum che hai problemi a usare parole tue?


mi sa che ci ha messo in ignore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sa che ci ha messo in ignore


ah bhè. facciamoci forza a vicenda amore.
























(scusa mm, puoi quotarci?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

che qualcuno ci quoti se no non riusciamo a spiegare la vita al telegattone


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sa che ci ha messo in ignore


non vi ho messo in ignore, non lo farei mai.
Personalmente lo trovo una cosa molto triste mettere qualcuno in ignore.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non vi ho messo in ignore, non lo farei mai.
> Personalmente lo trovo una cosa molto triste mettere qualcuno in ignore.


infatti mi stavo già attrezzando col  cilicio...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Grazie Molti.
> anche questo post è bellissimo.
> 
> ( quasi quasi, me lo ricopio e me lo vendo per mio nei discorsi figo-filosofici che facciamo fra amici
> ...


Occhio a saper respingere l'obiezione minerviana, però. Il paradosso nella frase è evidente.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

Le certezze le hanno solo gli idioti, ne sono certo!


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio a saper respingere l'obiezione minerviana, però. Il paradosso nella frase è evidente.


non respingo per nulla.
Il bello della tua frase sta proprio lì 
non ho mai detto ne pensato di non essere uno sfigato ( anzi, spesso mi sento davvero sfigato e ci rido anche su )

In un mondo dove tutti sono terririzzati dall'esserlo, il sapere di esserlo è liberatorio, credimi.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le certezze le hanno solo gli idioti, ne sono certo!


 Non c'è nulla di certo... ne sono certo!


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

di una sola cosa non sono certo, che nulla sia certo


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non respingo per nulla.
> Il bello della tua frase sta proprio lì
> non ho mai detto ne pensato di non essere uno sfigato ( anzi, spesso mi sento davvero sfigato e ci rido anche su )
> 
> In un mondo dove tutti sono terririzzati dall'esserlo, il sapere di esserlo è liberatorio, credimi.


 Ma si, in fondo è così. Tanto poi, conta così poco... meglio non prendersi troppo sul serio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

La battuta non era casuale: riconoscendo di essere essenzialmente un idiota non mi posso permettere di mettermi in posizione di giudizio, ma essendo pure un essere (più  meno) senziente, posso formarmi delle opinioni che supportino il mo comportamento, mediato tra la coscienza di alcuni valori di base dati per buoni fino a quando da essi non debba trasparire la mia idiozia e l'idiozia stessa.
Quel che resta si consolida, ma sarebbe ulteriormente idiota trasformarlo in certezza sempre per o stesso principio, ed il gioco ricomincia daccapo......


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si, in fondo è così. Tanto poi, conta così poco... meglio non prendersi troppo sul serio.


sai, per me non è questione di " non prendersi troppo sul serio "
ma di prendere consapevolezza di chi si è.

Io non mi sento " speciale " mi sento un tipo mediocre e ordinario, 
non è falsa modestia, non è volersi sminuire, è quello che sono. 

essere ricco, non esserlo, avere " successo " non averlo, avere l'amante ( tanto per restare in tema  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   o non averla, etc. etc.... non è che sia così importante o ci può rendere migliori o peggiori.

Mettersi in gara con se stessi per far combaciare la propria immagine a quella che si vorrebbe avere lo trovo una perdita di tempo. 
Preferisco dare un colpo di spugna a tutte queste cosette  e passare oltre.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

esempio di giudizio.
una bella gnocca passa e la squadrate da capo a piedi.
nessun commento/giudizio?
in quel caso è un'opinione o un giudizio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> esempio di giudizio.
> una bella gnocca passa e la squadrate da capo a piedi.
> nessun commento/giudizio?
> in quel caso è un'opinione o un giudizio?


 
e il "quella me la tromberei"?


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> esempio di giudizio.
> una bella gnocca passa e la squadrate da capo a piedi.
> nessun commento/giudizio?
> in quel caso è un'opinione o un giudizio?


 compresi i pensieri sconci?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e il "quella me la tromberei"?


è un'opinione perchè è quasi garantito che quella non glie da


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è un'opinione perchè è quasi garantito che quella non glie da


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *sai, per me non è questione di " non prendersi troppo sul serio "*
> *ma di prendere consapevolezza di chi si è.*
> 
> Io non mi sento " speciale " mi sento un tipo mediocre e ordinario,
> ...


Se si prende un po', solo un po' di consapevolezza di chi si è realmente, poi non ci si può prendere troppo sul serio. 
Sul tradimento come stile di vita... a me dai la netta impressione di non conviverci così bene. In fondo, raccontar  palle tranquillamente e regolarmente (non è mica uno scivolone una tantum...) a chi ti vive accanto ignaro, non è mica così facile. 
Allora magari cerchi delle attenuanti... ma non agli occhi degli altri, per te stesso. 
Poi boh... magari sbaglio.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> esempio di giudizio.
> una bella gnocca passa e la squadrate da capo a piedi.
> nessun commento/giudizio?
> in quel caso è un'opinione o un giudizio?


 Secondo te giudico dicendo che è una bella gnocca? Dai, è un'opinione. Tra l'altro del tutto relativa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> esempio di giudizio.
> una bella gnocca passa e la squadrate da capo a piedi.
> nessun commento/giudizio?
> in quel caso è un'opinione o un giudizio?


Cacchiom, ti sei sforzata ad inventare un esempio così profondo?
Và, ti rispondo lo stesso.
Certo che è un'opinione, qualsiasi essa sia.
Se la si considera grassa o magra, questo è in funzione della cultura in cui viviamo che ci fa definire il grasso ed il magro entro certi estremi che in altri tempi e luoghi sono diversi, se la si considera brutta o bella, questo è sempre poggiato su uno standard culturale, non oggettivo, pertanto è un parere confutabile da chiunque venga da una cultura diversa. Questo vale per me, che tengo in considerazione la relatività dei miei standard, ma c'è chi invece  i propri li considera granitici ed inappellabili, ed in questo caso esprime un giudizio.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo te giudico dicendo che è una bella gnocca? Dai, è un'opinione. Tra l'altro del tutto relativa.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchiom, ti sei sforzata ad inventare un esempio così profondo?
> Và, ti rispondo lo stesso.
> Certo che è un'opinione, qualsiasi essa sia.
> Se la si considera grassa o magra, questo è in funzione della cultura in cui viviamo che ci fa definire il grasso ed il magro entro certi estremi che in altri tempi e luoghi sono diversi, se la si considera brutta o bella, questo è sempre poggiato su uno standard culturale, non oggettivo, pertanto è un parere confutabile da chiunque venga da una cultura diversa. Questo vale per me, che tengo in considerazione la relatività dei miei standard, ma c'è chi invece  i propri li considera granitici ed inappellabili, ed in questo caso esprime un giudizio.



avevo scordato la faccina...minchia era una battuta.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Alce ultimamente sei simpatico quanto un'emorroide


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *avevo scordato la faccina*...minchia era una battuta..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vedi di stare più attenta, la prossima volta!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedi di stare più attenta, la prossima volta!


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Alce ultimamente sei simpatico quanto un'emorroide
















   ma infiammata eh??


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è un'opinione perchè è quasi garantito che quella non glie da


L'opinione od il giudizio non dipendono da un esito successivo, ma da considerazioni del momento.
La frase viene espressa in funzione di quello che si vede e si prova in quel momento, certo, e potrebbe esserci scorno nel momento, ad esempio, che la tipa in questione si riveli ad una seconda occhiata meno avvenente di quanto sembrava, o talmente stronza da far passare la fantasia, ma ciò non cambia la natura dell'espressione stessa. Ciò che fa la differenza è lo spirito con cui pronuncia la frase: se in senso assoluto (me la tromberei in qualunque caso) o in senso relativo (se quello che vedo è reale, quantomeno ci proverei)


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma infiammata eh??


e' grande soddisfazione vedere il risultato dei propri sforzi


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

Ma...... Asu, Brugolina........ Il vostro è un giudizio o un'opinione?....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma...... Asu, Brugolina........ Il vostro è un giudizio o un'opinione?....


è il Verbo.
Vai e porta la mia parola nel mondo


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è il Verbo.
> Vai e porta la mia parola nel mondo


esaltata.
io sono la madonna e tu sei un cazzo


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è il Verbo.
> Vai e porta la mia parola nel mondo


Mi prostro, ma non presto la prostata alla prostituzione
(non c'entra nulla ma mi è venuta così)


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Le certezze le hanno solo gli idioti, ne sono certo*!



Ehhh... ti sei appena autoclassificato!


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se si prende un po', solo un po' di consapevolezza di chi si è realmente, poi non ci si può prendere troppo sul serio.
> Sul tradimento come stile di vita... a me dai la netta impressione di non conviverci così bene. In fondo, raccontar palle tranquillamente e regolarmente (non è mica uno scivolone una tantum...) a chi ti vive accanto ignaro, non è mica così facile.
> Allora magari cerchi delle attenuanti... ma non agli occhi degli altri, per te stesso.
> Poi boh... magari sbaglio.


gira e rigira si va sempre a parare lì eh ? mattacchione, 

	
	
		
		
	


	





beh, io ci vivo bene, ( non ho mai detto che sia facile, anzi ) senza cercarmi attenuanti, giustificazioni etc. etc. 

Poi boh... magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehhh... ti sei appena autoclassificato!


Davvero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non 'avrei mai detto! meno male che ci sono i perspicacioni come te!
Pifferotta, leggi il seguito.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> gira e rigira si va sempre a parare lì eh ? mattacchione,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che il tradimento lo hai inserito tu nel discorso. Rileggiti pure.
Se ci vivi bene, fai bene a praticarlo. In quel caso, la vera colpa è farsi scoprire.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non c'ho voglia mi fai il riassunto?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

Non considerarsi un idiota sarebbe presuntuoso, ed io sono certo di non esserlo.......


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non c'ho voglia mi fai il riassunto?


Dai, non è il 3d di Kid, sono due pagine in croce, e per una volta i miei interventi non sono oceanici


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che il tradimento lo hai inserito tu nel discorso. Rileggiti pure.
> Se ci vivi bene, fai bene a praticarlo. In quel caso, la vera colpa è farsi scoprire.


è vero !!..........sono proprio uno sfigato  

	
	
		
		
	


	






PS :  l'ho tirato in ballo per fare una battuta ( se vai a vedere ho pure messo la faccina che si scombiscia ).


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non considerarsi un idiota sarebbe presuntuoso, ed io sono certo di non esserlo.......


idiota o presuntuoso ?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è vero !!..........sono proprio uno sfigato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E mi era sfuggita la faccina... comunque, vedi di non farti beccare


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> idiota o presuntuoso ?


 La frase è bivalente, si piega su sè stessa senza cambiare significato.
Oggi mi sento creativo. Peccato che adesso devo staccare, ed oggi sono in ufficio col capo.
Fortuna vostra.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E mi era sfuggita la faccina... comunque, vedi di non farti beccare


eh si, altrimenti sarebbero guai.

E' un po' come a chi piace correre in macchina, basta un minimo errore e rimpiangi di non essertela presa con calma. Il fatto è che lo rimpiangi solamente quando sei sul lettino del pronto soccorso, e non sai se potrai tornare a correre.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La frase è bivalente, si piega su sè stessa senza cambiare significato.
> Oggi mi sento creativo. Peccato che adesso devo staccare, ed oggi sono in ufficio col capo.
> Fortuna vostra.


 
oggi ti trovo anche io parecchio " creativo ", è un piacere leggerti, dico davvero.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che il tradimento lo hai inserito tu nel discorso. Rileggiti pure.
> Se ci vivi bene, fai bene a praticarlo. In quel caso, la vera colpa è farsi scoprire.


 
hei mattacchione, come va?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è vero !!..........sono proprio uno sfigato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehm scusa, scom.. che?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hei mattacchione, come va?


 va di lusso, meglio sarebbe un peccato!


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ehm scusa, scom.. che?


scom*b*iscia.....è un errore.........dovuto alla mia ignoranza. Anche questo, va ad alimentare la considerazione che io ( ed altri ) hanno di me

che sono uno sfigato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. Una cosa è formarsi un'opinione, un'altra giudicare un altro essere umano. Chi lo fa si considera implicitamente migliore dell'altro, non c'è niente da fare. Crede di possedere una qualche verità rivelata. In fin dei conti, invece, è uno sfigato.


 Ma il giudizio lo si dà sulla situazione o al limite sulla persona in quella specifica situazione.
E un giudizio negativo su una situazione lo si può dare magari proprio perché quella situazione la si è vissuta e quindi da nessuna posizione di superiorità.
E' chiaro poi che ognuno giudica secondo parametri propri.

Questo ovviamente non vale per me che sono perfetta sotto ogni punto di vista...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il giudizio lo si dà sulla situazione o al limite sulla persona in quella specifica situazione.
> E un giudizio negativo su una situazione lo si può dare magari proprio perché quella situazione la si è vissuta e quindi da nessuna posizione di superiorità.
> E' chiaro poi che ognuno giudica secondo parametri propri.
> 
> Questo ovviamente non vale per me che sono perfetta sotto ogni punto di vista...


non c'era bisogno di dirlo, lo si era capito


----------

